# Once again ..................cleaning up , and out !



## mmcmdl (Jun 22, 2021)

This is a never ending process for me . I'm guessing everyone else's tools multiply each night ? I think they breed like wabbits !


----------



## benmychree (Jun 22, 2021)

Wascally Wabbits, at that!


----------



## wrat (Jun 22, 2021)

Fiddler Crab Season??

It is my secret shame that no, my tools don't multiply at night.  If they did, I'd be fine with that.  I have tool boxes that store them nicely.

It's all the CRAP... the scraps, cutoffs, packaging, loose fasteners, abandoned fixes, hand-me-downs, mud dauber nests, hanks of wire, left-behinds, etc.  It's that stuff that multiplies in my shop.
Been filling a dumpster all week.  Happy Father's Day... here's a dumpster.


----------



## benmychree (Jun 22, 2021)

wrat said:


> Fiddler Crab Season??
> 
> It is my secret shame that no, my tools don't multiply at night.  If they did, I'd be fine with that.  I have tool boxes that store them nicely.
> 
> ...


We need pictures!


----------



## benmychree (Jun 22, 2021)

We need pictures!


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 22, 2021)

benmychree said:


> We need pictures!


Of what ?   I'll be posting some tonight .


----------



## Brento (Jun 22, 2021)

If only my Kennedy chest would mate with my craftsman roller for another roller.


----------



## wrat (Jun 22, 2021)

benmychree said:


> We need pictures!


As much as I like you guys - and we all like pics - the last thing I want are memories of my messes.
I learned long ago that I don't learn from my mistakes.
(think I'm caught in a loop over this   )


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 22, 2021)

You don't need pics !  Total fustercluck going on here trying to downsize .


----------



## matthewsx (Jun 22, 2021)

Brento said:


> If only my Kennedy chest would mate with my craftsman roller for another roller.






Proud parents....


----------



## Brento (Jun 22, 2021)

**** even a waterloo lol idc what it is just something sturdy to store my collets in and others. Husky roll carts are like 300$ now.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 22, 2021)

I have 4 HF 42's down here Brent .


----------



## Brento (Jun 22, 2021)

If i had the space it would be great Dave. But i need like a 27" base to put my Kennedy from you on.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 23, 2021)

A small fry !   You need a bigger Kennedy .


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 23, 2021)

Once again . Good help is hard to find . I thought these were " working dogs " .


----------



## Brento (Jun 23, 2021)

I think the one i bought from you was the big one


----------

